# Surface Finish On Mini Lathe. [shear Tool Win! Do You Know It???]



## cascao (Jan 25, 2016)

Have done few tests last saturday.
The old and slow shear tool was the winner. (at least for my conditions)






IF the diameter was bigger, than the indexable Sandvik insert could have a better result.

[Edit]
Have done a research on materials too:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/material-turning-comparison.42812/


----------



## ch2co (Jan 25, 2016)

Cascao
I had never realized what a shear tool was until now (OK I'm a real newbie) Thanks for the demonstration. I just finished my first real project in mild steel and
did a lot of comparisons between cutters and cutting methods before starting out.  I had several hours in making the part and didn't want have to do it more than once.
Quite an education for someone who works with a lot of aluminum and brass.  Without knowing it, I even stumbled upon shear cutting during my tests, and the very next
day, you come up with this video.  I watched a lot of machining videos, and never realized this technique. Thanks for giving me more to play with.  Ump until now, a shear tool was a device to cut sheet metal on.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## brino (Jan 26, 2016)

cacao,

Thanks for sharing the results of your tests.
I have never used a shear tool, but will "file this away" to try when surface finish is the primary concern.

-brino


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been doing this for a long time.  35 yrs, auto electric rebuilder.  Run away hobby machine shop.  Any way I've never seen this process/tool type.  I am amazed at how little I really know sometimes.  Thanks for sharing, very educational.  

Tim


----------



## cascao (Jan 28, 2016)

That's why I've done this video. Sometimes in order to achieve a good finish we had to spin the lathe faster than we could or mini lathe chatter due to the lack of rigidity.
This time, shear tool shines. And few people know this kind of tool.

Shear tool is good too when we want to remove small amounts of material to precision works.


----------



## dlane (Jan 28, 2016)

Wounder how the shear tool works on other materials, aluminum, brass, plastics , wood .
Guess I'll have to try it out
Thanks


----------

